# Here's what I want to do to my Pioneer system



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

My advice being an audio installer for 10 years, don't get the pioneer system or any system in a car except the stock. If you ever want to upgrade your speakers, you will have to pass the stock amp which is a bitch in most cases for the cruse being behind the passenger glove box and air bag or under the drivers kick panel and steering column. Its saves you money for getting a system you want in the future than spending $175 a speaker to replace when it blows in a pioneer stock system. Im to trying to be negative, Ive just felt with pissed of customers seeing what the difference is and the cost to replace or repair. Everything else looks good that you are getting. Good luck with your new car man.


----------

